
Logging In With a Touch or a Phrase (Anything but a Password) - FluidDjango
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/24/technology/logging-in-with-a-touch-or-a-phrase-anything-but-a-password.html?_r=1&ref=technology
======
jshu
With NFC becoming more popular on phones and NFC circuits requiring no power
source, maybe password jewelry could provide positive identification of users?

Make a watch or a ring with a NFC-enabled chip inside, put the required crypto
services on it, upload public and private key, and allow devices in range (and
websites/apps using those devices as a proxy) to trust it as partial proof of
identity by doing the normal challenge-response deal.

I guess it'd make a pretty conspicuous target for theft.

~~~
cdr
Could always embed it under your skin.

------
AndrewDucker
BrowserID should help a lot with this. But you'll need something stronger for
your primary identifier.

